# Which cities are worth to be visited in February?



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I have been in Rome in February. It was much warmer as in Germany but it was still cold for my taste and it rained a lot.

Which city is worth to be visited in February? Name me a close one to Franfurt (air ticket costs max 150€) and one far away (Singapore is the only city that come to my mind)


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

February is the month of Carnaval in Brazil. If you want to see Carnaval, come to Brazil.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Close to home:





I agree about Singapore. Although I think it's less likely to rain in February somewhere like Bangkok.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Hmm, Vietnam, maybe Malaysia. Althought Malaysia has some rains in February.


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

Singapore will be a great place to visit in February because we will be celebrating Chinese New Year. Plus most of our new attractons would be fully open.

Here's some pics of Singapore:
*Marina Bay Sands(To be fully open in December 2010)*









*Resorts World @ Sentosa( Houses the latest Universal Studios Theme Park)*



























*Singapore Flyer(Worlds Largest Observation Wheel)*









*Orchard Road(Singapores main shopping belt)*









and many more!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Tom_Green said:


> I have been in Rome in February. It was much warmer as in Germany but it was still cold for my taste and it rained a lot.
> 
> Which city is worth to be visited in February? Name me a close one to Franfurt (air ticket costs max 150€)


There is not a single city in Europe that has really warm weather in February and a guarantee that it doesn't rain. However, my suggestion would be Barcelona. The temperature is usually around 12-14 degrees in February and the city itself is simply fantastic and has a lot to offer.



Tom_Green said:


> one far away (Singapore is the only city that come to my mind)


Pretty much every city below the Tropic of Cancer (23.5 N). As far as I know, you've already been to Bangkok so my suggestions would be either Singapore/Kuala Lumpur or Sydney/Melbourne.


----------



## Firewheel (Feb 18, 2009)

Sydney of course :cheers:

You can drop by Melbourne if you wish also


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Firewheel said:


> Sydney of course :cheers:
> 
> You can drop by Melbourne if you wish also


Yeah, but for many people not so easy to get Australian visa.:lol:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Tom_Green, please come to KL . Me & Malaysian forumers can show you many places around. And you can see the typical Malaysian daily life, that would be most impressive thing about travel I guess :cheers: Send me a PM if you're interested.

And February is not rainy season . It's a relatively dry season in KL, at least.

Considering that you are more into urban explorer, for a close one I would suggest Muscat in Oman. I wouldn't suggest Yemen if you're not an extreme backpacker or an adventurer :lol:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Tom_Green said:


> Singapore is the only city that come to my mind


Singapore will be a great place to visit in febuary. Like flagshipv mentioned, most of our latest attractions will be ready like the marina bay sands and resorts world at sentosa. Here are some links of some of our latest attractions:

*Marina Bay Sands*: http://www.marinabaysands.com/

*Resorts World at Sentosa (Universal Studios Singapore)*: http://www.rwsentosa.com/

*The Singapore Flyer*: http://www.singaporeflyer.com/


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Another interesting possibility that is close to Frankfurt is Alexandria in Egypt. It's at sea level and the Mediterranean helps regulate the temperature compared to Cairo which is inland. I gather it can rain in February but it's limited to short intense rainfall rather than consistent drizzle. It has a big population and big history aswell.


----------



## hellangel1012 (Sep 17, 2010)

You should go to Vietnam


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Melbourne - Sydney - Auckland - Singapore.

All great places. ^_^


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

I hear northern India (New Delhi and environs) is nice that time of year.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Yup, visiting delhi , jaipur, agra( Taj Mahal) in february is a delightful experience.


----------



## danieljoyce (Sep 24, 2010)

That depends one what you're after in a holiday. If it's sun and beaches you want then, no, it's not worth the visit.

But if it is an over-all experience of a country in one of its truest elements then yes, I'd definitely recomend Sweden in February.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Tom_Green said:


> I have been in Rome in February. It was much warmer as in Germany but it was still cold for my taste and it rained a lot.
> 
> Which city is worth to be visited in February? Name me a close one to Franfurt (air ticket costs max 150€) and one far away (Singapore is the only city that come to my mind)


well, Tel Aviv in February can be chilly and rainy, but we also get those GORGEOUS days with 18C-22C when you can walk around and enjoy everything


----------



## omaro2266 (Jul 12, 2009)

For February you can visit Africa or the Middle-East: Morocco, Dubai, South Africa, Turkey, Lebanon, Israel, Egypt,....


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Tom_Green said:


> I have been in Rome in February. It was much warmer as in Germany but it was still cold for my taste and it rained a lot.
> 
> Which city is worth to be visited in February? Name me a close one to Franfurt (air ticket costs max 150€) and one far away (Singapore is the only city that come to my mind)


Do let us know what you decide Tom.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> I have been in Rome in February. It was much warmer as in Germany but it was still cold for my taste and it rained a lot.


That's the time of the year Rome is supposed to be enjoyed imho. Perhabs a bit cool and wet, but also mysterious and atmospheric.
People who visit it in August don't know what they are missing.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

Close to home: Sta. Cruz de Tenerife, Funchal (Madeira), Morocco, Tunisia, or Egypt.
Farther away: Hong Kong, Singapore, Thailand - basically tropical locations.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tom, I'll make this simple for you: Tel Aviv-Jerusalem. For a city that's close to home, you can't go wrong with Tel Aviv, which is the #1 party city in the world outside of Europe, North America and Rio. For a city that's far from home, you can't go wrong with Jerusalem, which culturally, historically, and architecturally, is world's away from anything you'll encounter in Europe or anywhere else in the Middle East. And you can see all of this by taking only one 3 hour, 150 Euro flight from Germany.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Siberia


----------



## Jimmy10 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tom_Green said:


> I have been in Rome in February. It was much warmer as in Germany but it was still cold for my taste and it rained a lot.
> 
> Which city is worth to be visited in February? Name me a close one to Franfurt (air ticket costs max 150€) and one far away (Singapore is the only city that come to my mind)


nothing warm in europe in february.


----------



## Jimmy10 (Dec 8, 2009)

now that I think about it , I would go in Syria-Jordan ....


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Jimmy10 said:


> nothing warm in europe in february.


Lisbon, Malaga, Valencia, Palermo, Catania, Malta all are quite warm.

I'd go with Isreal, Egypt or Morocco though.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Jimmy10 said:


> nothing warm in europe in february.


You are right. Maybe i will try the extrem south in Europe. Catania in Italy. The flight from Frankfurt international costs just 120€. Because of the Etna it should be relative dry there. 

חבר1.0 the problem with Israel is the fact that February is not the best month to visit. I would prefer April or May if i would go there.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Skyprince said:


> ... I would suggest Muscat in Oman ...


Lovely place (went there last weekend) but more expensive then Dubai 



... so yeah, Singapore would be my choice too.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

ArtZ said:


> Yeah, but for many people not so easy to get Australian visa.:lol:


Are you kidding, for us Europeans it's about as hard as to register on SCC.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*You should go to this city in February:*














































*
Did you like it? Try to discover what city is it...*

*(Tip: starts with "M")*


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

mahssayow


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Yep! Maceió. Beeeeautiful Maceió...


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

In February, you also can try the Brazilian Carnival in *Recife*, which is quite different from the carnival in Rio de Janeiro. In Recife, *frevo *is the rhythm, not samba, and the carnival is in the streets, the public will not sit in the bleachers as in Rio. On the slopes of the narrow streets in the old colonial town of Olinda, neighbor to Recife, the public is dancing in the streets, accompanying the frevo bands.

*Video:*








*
Pics:*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Wow Maceio is so beautiful !! I saw many pics of Maceio in African forum. Not just the well-developed city and amazing beaches, but also the Brazillians are friendly hospitable people with interesting culture.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Yeah, Brazilians are friendly and hospitable! Everyone is welcome here!


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Buenos Aires is relatively warm this time of year.

















Plus you have Uruguay nearby with Punta del Este.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

.for.ce.br said:


> ^^ Yeah, Brazilians are friendly and hospitable! Everyone is welcome here!


Latin Americans are among the most far-sighted and global-minded people I've seen. And very respectable of different cultures/faiths too


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia:*


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I really have to go to Brazil some day......damn.


----------



## Berris (Oct 8, 2005)

חבר1.0;64428695 said:


> For a city that's close to home, you can't go wrong with Tel Aviv. For a city that's far from home, you can't go wrong with Jerusalem


:nuts:


----------

